# Is it that hard finding a legit instructor?



## joem789 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi

This is my first post here. And I'm grateful for all the great advice here. I can find a lot of useful info. But I haven't found everything. So ill ask my questions. 

Being a long time admirer of Martial Arts and fitness in general, I got my two kids into it several months ago. The only school in town is Shaolin Do. And I am am familiar with the many stories and controversies surrounding it, going way back. While I personally think Sin The' is an nice egomaniac, I was not impressed with how he carried himself through testing. And his long winded speeches made Mr Miyagi seem like a god of wisdom. 

Thus far I have seen my shy kids (10 and 12) gain more confidence in their endeavor. They have really shown high potential recently. But for the ever increasing cost of this school, I don't think it's worth it. Furthermore, I wasn't impressed at how Sin The' handled an injury the rest of us saw coming between two kids during a spar.

So I have decided to move on by placing the kids hopefully under an instructor who teaches real self defense instead of chirping and quacking sounds. Someone who also focuses more on inner growth instead of fighting. Basically, the kids being able to protect themselves or "get away". I don't see any sport in two people beating the he!! out of one another. At the same time, life skills, friendship, unity, etc etc.

I know it may be impossible for someone else to recommend a good instructor. But I would at least like to know if there are any particular styles that are most practical for kids?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 15, 2019)

First of all, it will be difficult to recommend a good instructor since we don't know where you are.  And even so, you say there is only one school there.  Perhaps you could expand on what you consider a legit instructor, as well as how you expect to get you kids into another school where apparently non exist.  

How do your kids feel about the instruction?  What was the injury you mentioned?  Martial arts are about fighting.  Even if all reasonable precautions are taken, there can be injuries.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 15, 2019)

Tbh all this who's legit and who's not stuff really isn't important for kids. What matters is they enjoy it. Which you said they did so why pull them out of something they enjoy? Just because a place has a more "legit" teacher doesn't mean the kids are going to like it more they may hate it compared to the other place.

Really when it comes down to it, your opinion really doesn't matter. It's about the kids not you. You're not impressed with the instructor? well okay no ones telling YOU to train there. But if your kids enjoy and obviously they've gained a lot from this place that's what matters. 
For kids all that matters is they're being active and meeting new people and gaining confidence. You said you're an "admirer of martial arts" so don't live through your kids let them do what they enjoy. You said someone got injured...well that sucks but it's martial arts it happens. No ones perfect and every instructor makes mistakes. There's always going to be a risk of injury in any martial art with any teacher especially where kids are involved.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 15, 2019)

Are you in Lexington?


----------



## Buka (Jun 15, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Joem. Hope you enjoy it. 

I'd listen to any opinion given to you by the above poster, Tony.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 15, 2019)

joem789 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post here. And I'm grateful for all the great advice here. I can find a lot of useful info. But I haven't found everything. So ill ask my questions.
> 
> ...


For kids, I really like BJJ or Judo. BJJ fits a lot of the situations kids end up in when someone decides to start a fight with them, and Judo (if it is taught with the ground work, as it used to be) covers that and some bit more. If you want them to be able to deal with folks punching at them, an MMA place will have strong ground work and punching to work with.

But the style is less important than the instructor and the overall tone of the school.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 15, 2019)

Yeah it will be hard to find a good instructor if you dont factor in the importance of sport and competition as a means of healthy human growth and as a vital component to self defense.

And there is almost no getting around it.

A mate of mine put me on to this one. (Thanks Rob) which is a different outlook than your average Jokko Willnik or Russel Brand or the host of other people who make comentry on martial arts as a tool for personal development. 

But it comes to about the same conclusion.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 15, 2019)

joem789 said:


> Someone who also focuses more on inner growth instead of fighting. Basically, the kids being able to protect themselves or "get away". I don't see any sport in two people beating the he!! out of one another. At the same time, life skills, friendship, unity, etc etc.



Maybe try...Track and field or maybe free running.

Its martial arts....IMO...learning to fight and defend yourself is the primary goal.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 15, 2019)

Welcome to Mt i think there are legit instructor there you just have to choose the right one and it depends on were you at also the price may vary and what style you want


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 16, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Maybe try...Track and field or maybe free running.
> 
> Its martial arts....IMO...learning to fight and defend yourself is the primary goal.


It's a big difference between:

1. You want to do but you can't.
2. You can do but you won't.

IMO, 2 > 1.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 16, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Its martial arts....IMO...learning to fight and defend yourself is the primary goal.


Agree with you 100% there.

You need to have WMD first before you can talk about world peace. With _*great*_ power _*comes great responsibility*_. You need to develop "great power" before you can take "great responsibility".

There is big difference between:

1. You want to do but you can't.
2. You can do but you won't.

IMO, 2 > 1.

A: If you want to learn how to fight, you should get yourself a gun.
B: But I won't have gun with me 24/7.

A: Why do you train body slam that may end of you in jail?
B: In the worst case, I prefer to be in jail than to be in funeral home.

A; Do you care about self-cultivation, inner growth,  inner peace?
B: When I can protect my family members from evil force, I can then feel inner peace.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 26, 2019)

joem789 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post here. And I'm grateful for all the great advice here. I can find a lot of useful info. But I haven't found everything. So ill ask my questions.
> 
> ...


Judo.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Helen Hogg (Jul 18, 2019)

I'd highly recommend 'LondonFight Factory' if you live in London and want to learn a martial or get fit, they offer different styles and give personal training too.


----------



## Buka (Jul 18, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Helen.


----------



## Hanshi (Jul 18, 2019)

An old man once was asked why he carried a gun.  He answered, "I'm too young to die and too old to take an *** whooping".

Finding a legit teacher is not easy and kung fu appears to attract more than its share of poseurs.  It also depends a lot on what your reason for putting them in a martial arts environment.  Do you want them to develop "character", learn self-defense or become strong and fit?  Back when I owned my own school, our competition wasn't other schools; it was soccer, softball, track, etc.  Some instructors teach with their mouth but the good ones teach by example.


----------

